# 2008 Pneumatic 4 Bar Tombstone Popper



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

Just another little pneumatic prop I have been playing with and finally got some video.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Cheez and Rice!! Uncle, The ultimate scare - scared the crap outta me! Nice work !!!!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That is too funny! Great work!:laugheton:


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

That's funny!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

ROFL.... that was great!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That was good 
I liked the variety of heads 
each one made it look different too


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

I jumped, thats how scared I was. Great job.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job... Want the ULTIMATE scare find yourself a Barney mask. Muhahaha!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love it! My favorite was the big headed guy with the little glasses.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I like it! I was looking for a GW comeback????? Now wouldn't that be scary!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

time to change my underwear


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

The dreaded swine flu carrier!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work on the four bar. It has a nice movement to it.This would be a nice how-to project with bar measurements.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL! You should hook up with Sickie - I hear he's got a gutted Elmo corpse laying around somewhere.....


----------

